# Photo contest



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, I thought I'd share this on here. There is a horse racing photojournalism photo contest going on, it's the first edition, and a friend I know started this and is trying to get it off the ground.

I won't say which photos are mine as I want it to be fair <Mine aren't even 1/2 as great as the real pros anyway!>.

So, if you get time please check it out and vote 

http://horseracingpjs.blogspot.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So many to choose from, all beautiful work. not fair, you can only pic one,  there are so many different category's and in each, I like one in each of them. I will have to go through all again later, when I have more time


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh, now I want to be a jockey :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK I voted wasn't easy :hair::thinking:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok I'm not sure which to click after I hit vote, then enter comment, then the drop down menu?? I have a FB, and yahoo email- not sure what to put there let me know so I can go back to vote. Fun


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

This is just cruel!!! There is no way to pick a winner!!! I love most of them!!! Very good shots from all that entered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Ok I'm not sure which to click after I hit vote, then enter comment, then the drop down menu?? I have a FB, and yahoo email- not sure what to put there let me know so I can go back to vote. Fun


 Click on the selection spot, for the pic of your choice, then go down to the bottem, click on vote, it will bring up a area for you to put in your email address, there is a place to comment but you do not have to. Push vote or send button forgot what it said. LOL You will receive an email from there to confirm your vote, confirm and you are done.  Hope that helped.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok I'll go try that after I'm done with chores. Thanks Pam


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow ok done. Can't wait to see the final photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb: Me either


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And thanks for explaining that Pam I appreciate it!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see results. Wow a couple groups were really tough. I wrote down most of the ones I voted on


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So looking back at it, it says feb 10th then the final 5 go to the judges. I didn't see when the announcement would be made. Here's hoping you win


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome. 

Yeah, when is the winner going to be announced?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll have to look I can't remember when it will be announced. I don't expect to win any, I'm not as gifted as some of these people. I only go to the track on the weekends maybe 2 months out of the year, some of those photographers go from track to track, etc. 

What did you think of the remote shots? I've been more curious about learning remote's the last couple of years. Won't happen any time soon though, that equipment can be costly, but who knows! Right now I spend every penny I get on my kids or the goats lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I voted! It was hard they are all beautiful!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

agreed


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I meant to post this a while back! Click on the link and then the categories for the results! 

http://horseracingpjs.blogspot.com/


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok I'm back at the link, you can't tell who took which one? I'm wondering if some of the entries were after I voted as I'm seeing pics that I didn't see when I voted


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I noticed that too....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok I was wrong about the results lol They are just now coming in lol Sorry about that I read a reply wrong and they are just now announcing them.

My paddock jump photo won 1st place in the Feature - Off Track contest! 
Here's a link to the placings:

http://horseracingpjs.blogspot.com/2013/03/the-winners-are-in-feature-off-track.html

Scroll down and you'll see one of the other categories. They should announce them as they get them up on the link above.

The photographer who won Scenic is a good friend, I see him and his wonderful wife all the time, just love them. He's a very talented photographer, been in the game a long time and photography is their sole income so they aren't like a majority of the photographers out there that have a 2nd job that pays the bills lol I always look forward to seeing them especially at the sales. 
Sometimes it's the things like this that make me feel like I belong haha lol 

I sure can't wait to start doing horse related stuff again, its' been so quiet since the end of November.


----------

